# Full mask marble hmpk



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I decided to respawn the pair form this log again after losing all but one fry from a nitrite spike. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=477346
Much better results now and fry are growing quite nicely

Heres the parents




And heres the survivor from the last time I spawned them, hes got quite a short bdy and Ive seen another in the spawn whos looking a bit short too, so I'll have to keep an eye on this line




And the new babies









Cant wait to jar these guys, there a lot more snarky to each other than my hm spawn was


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the one with the black 'moustache'. Looks like you got a nice variety of colour with the second group of offspring. 

Shame about the short body on the survivor of the first breeding. He is pretty nice otherwise.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Those are some nice looking fry.


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

All your fish are so gorgeous! I'm curious, where do you get them?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Ooooooh, they're all so beautiful...


----------



## SparklingStarfish (Jun 28, 2015)

Gorgeous fry...


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys  Marble spawns are my favourite since everything so colourful!I love the moustache guy as well, I found a little girl with a blue mo hiding in the tank today too.
I started jarring today, will try and get pics for yall tomorrow




BettaObsessed said:


> All your fish are so gorgeous! I'm curious, where do you get them?


The parents of these guys are from Nanabetta which I got from fish chick. Most of mine are from fishchick and also shows that I go to, it takes too much self control not to come home with hundreds of fish..


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

2 jarred boys, I love the blue one but he doesnt stand still


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Those two are looking very nice and healthy. You've done a great job with them.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Jarred a whole bunch more, will take photos of em later.
Heres a vid of the leftovers, mainly girls and a few little boys having a feed in the growout, Ive merged the black dragons into the same tank with them
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4a1mlpfcwg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Very, very nicely chosen pair.  And your conditioning! They look impeccably healthy. Kudos!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks savage beauty!  Im feeling a little bit proud with these guys, some of the females are looking pretty promising as well


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Happy with these guys 
Sent a couple of them into a show and the females came 1,2 & 3 junior female and one of them came reserve champ junior 

this was the reserve champ


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They are looking really good Trilobite. I really like the female in the fifth photo down. 

I think I saw the third male up on Aussie Aquarium Auctions FB group?


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 29, 2015)

Those are beautiful fish! And very healthy!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks 
Yeah you probs did, good old facebook haha! I'm selling most of these guys off since I'm moving up to Moranbah soon which kind sucks...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha I remember thinking at the time of seeing your ads that those fish were of a good standard for Australian bred fish. 

Are you retaining any of this spawn? Seems a shame to let all your hard work go.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha oh man thanks, surely theyre not that good . I just hope that one day homebred fish will start giving the imports a run for their money

Yeah, Im thinking of keeping a few, Ive got a few fish that Im interested in seeing what they can give me... I can see where I need to improve on so when i move Im gon go cray with ma spawns!


----------

